# 

## kolak

Witam, 

chciałbym zamontować drzwi ażurowe do garderoby. Póki co posiadam otwór drzwiowy, nieobrobiony o szer. 89 cm. Znalazłem marketach drzwi ażurowe 44,4 cm. zastanawiam się tylko jak je zamontować - czy bezpośrednio do muru czy jest potrzeba robienia jakiejś futryny.
Miałem pomysł, żeby ładnie gipsem obrobić nierówności w otworze i zawiasy przytwierdzić bezpośrednio do muru - pytanie, czy jest to prawidłowe postępowanie? Czy ktoś robił coś takiego u siebie?

----------


## emilus18

Też jestem ciekawa takiego rozwiązania. Ma ktoś?

----------


## Wlade

Mam drzwi ażurowe z popularnego marketu między  kuchnią a spiżarnią. Ponieważ jest tam ściana g-k - wyrównałem  obrzeże i w ramach futryny  zamocowałem  ładnie oheblowane deski a zawiasy od drzwi  bezpośrednio do tych desek

----------


## kolak

Wlade - w jaki sposób zamontowałeś te deski? Możesz wrzucić zdjęcie, jak to wygląda?

----------


## Wlade

Nie dodawałem tu jeszcze zdjęć ale może jutro spróbuje. Z opisu: Płytę n-g (jako ścianę między kuchnią, a spiżarnią ) zamocowałem na drewnianym szkielecie. W prześwicie między belkami szkieletu wyciąłem otwór na drzwiczki. Wtedy bezpośrednio do kantówek konstrukcji nośnej ściany przykręciłem  deski stanowiące futrynę, a dalej to już z górki  do tego zawiasy i drzwiczki

----------


## theme

Dlaczego nie użyłeś zawiasu płaskiego jak ten:

Źródło: www.oknonet.pl

Ciaśniej dosunąłbyś w ten sposób zewnętrzną krawędź skrzydła do ościeża i całość wyglądałaby jeszcze estetyczniej.

----------


## Wlade

Faktycznie ten zawias może byłby bardziej poręczny. Nie wpadłem na to, ale spiżarnia  w tym przypadku jest małym pomieszczeniem  w większości zajmującym przestrzeń pod schodami.Nie ma tam żadnej innej wentylacji, dodatkowo stoi tam pralka, więc większe przestrzały są wskazane. ale dzięki za radę, może w przyszłości zastosuje takie własnie zawiasy.

----------

